# Rack of Lamb



## register1 (Aug 22, 2015)

These were delicious and medium rare in the center.  Mustard then rub.  Took about 1 1/2 hrs. Sorry I didn't get the shot of the chops, I was too busy sucking on lamb pops.













image.jpg



__ register1
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## disco (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love to see that finished shot next time!

Disco


----------

